# 37 years ago



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2017)

At this very moment I was killing ducks on the Savannah 
River. How can I remember this,
Later that day I married my bride. 
She still makes my coffee before I go hunting,


----------



## chadf (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on a long marriage !


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2017)

Awesome ... my bride wants me to slip out quietly and leave her sleeping.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Awesome ... my bride wants me to slip out quietly and leave her sleeping.



Yep
What he said. 

And congrats on beating the odds with the long marriage


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 11, 2017)

Y'all are doing something right.  Congratulations.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all are doing something right.  Congratulations.



Don’t want to derail King Killers topic but I am glad to be on round 2 myself. How about you Jim?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## kingfish (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats !!!  I worked and lived in Savannah back in the mid 80's.  Is the Laurel Hill Wildlife Drive still around ?  I've been duck hunting an awful long time, and never in my life have I seen the numbers of Bluewing Teal like there.  The last time I actually saw the sun get blocked out by birds.  They were everywhere.  Also saw the biggest alligator I've ever seen in there.  Easy 14 ft/1000 lbs.  Really cool place.


----------



## mattuga (Oct 11, 2017)

That's cool you duck hunted on your wedding day.  How many days did yall get for that season and what were the limits?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2017)

5 wood ducks a day for two weeks. I killed a limit every day i hunted.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2017)

kingfish said:


> Congrats !!!  I worked and lived in Savannah back in the mid 80's.  Is the Laurel Hill Wildlife Drive still around ?  I've been duck hunting an awful long time, and never in my life have I seen the numbers of Bluewing Teal like there.  The last time I actually saw the sun get blocked out by birds.  They were everywhere.  Also saw the biggest alligator I've ever seen in there.  Easy 14 ft/1000 lbs.  Really cool place.



yes and the gators are still big.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 11, 2017)

I have not met the lady. 
But, bless her heart.  She is some kind of saint I'm certain.

Congrats Killer!  Hope y'all have at least that many more to come.


----------



## GLS (Oct 11, 2017)

James, I am sure the marriage is better than the duck hunting is today.  Gil


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 11, 2017)

Only been a bit over 1 year for me but the morning of my wedding we shot geese. It’s great having a family and father in law that are just as obsessed with hunting as I am!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2017)

Quite an accomplishment in this day and time.

Congratulations!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2017)

You know what she got for number 37? 
A trip to see Alabama and LSU play on 4 November.
I will be in a deer stand.


----------



## little rascal (Oct 12, 2017)

*Congrats !*

She's a good'un! 
I duck hunted the morning before my wedding, even had a duck cake! We dated 13 years, been married 15.
She even bought me a sweet 16  Belgium browning in the box never fired, at 16 years and it's a safe queen!
Don't know why she's so good to me??


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2017)

little rascal said:


> She's a good'un!
> I duck hunted the morning before my wedding, even had a duck cake! We dated 13 years, been married 15.
> She even bought me a sweet 16  Belgium browning in the box never fired, at 16 years and it's a safe queen!
> Don't know why she's so good to me??


mine saved and saved and bought me a Citrio fo Christmas one year. It’s still with me although I do hunt with it from time to time.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 18, 2017)

First I know I'm a little late but congrats, I'm 36 now and remember when I was a kid hunting around Savavannah and Butler and seeing  green heads, teal and everything else on a decent day. I still get a few here and there but if it weren't for blue bills I'd be doing nothing but shooting woodies for 20 minutes.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 19, 2017)

Congrats and you were killing them with lead back then


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks Guys and yes i have killed ducks with lead


----------

